# Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 vs. Canon 17mm T-E f/4.0



## infared (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is my dilemma. I am a generalist..no.... not an architectural photographer but...it does come up.
I am not shooting northern lights...so I do not definitely need the 2.8, but......(LOL!)
The filter thing is not going to sway me..what is available at 95mm anyway????? 
I shoot a lot of set up shots inside with models and props. I do shoot buildings... Occasionally tabletop product...but not shooting professionally any more....just what I like, when I like.
... it could be nice to shoot some handheld shots at times in low light. (I know that is a crap shoot).
Both of these lenses are awesome...and I am just wondering if anyone has used both and could give me 
some insight as to sway me one way or the other. I have to admit...it is a wonderful problem to have ....so I am enjoying the ponder....
I definitely want to order one or the other in the next week or two....
Any thoughts?


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

I was able to rent the Zeiss 15mm and borrow (CPS) the TS-e 17mm
Both are beautifull, super-sharp/IQ, heavy and MF only - but the TS-e is more versatile.
the 17mm will allow you to stich shots to get as wide as a 11mm lens, but you will need a tripod, so the 15 wins in FOV.
The rest you know - price.
If I could afford it, I would get both, but right now I rather wait to see what Canon is going to do (or not) regarding the 14-24 rumour.
If you already used both, and liked either, then there is wrong way to go, considering you being a generalist.


----------



## infared (Mar 27, 2013)

NWPhil said:


> I was able to rent the Zeiss 15mm and borrow (CPS) the TS-e 17mm
> Both are beautifull, super-sharp/IQ, heavy and MF only - but the TS-e is more versatile.
> the 17mm will allow you to stich shots to get as wide as a 11mm lens, but you will need a tripod, so the 15 wins in FOV.
> The rest you know - price.
> ...



Yeah...interesting you bring up the 14-24..I have a 16-35mmL but we both know that is not in the realm of the choice I am making here...but when you need autofocus it is there with that zoom (or more casual shooting). I would still like to get the Zeiss 15mm or the Canon 17mm and if the new zoom comes along I would unload the 16-35 to get that. Even if the new zoom is super sharp it will have distortion issues at the wide end as all zooms do...but I thank you for your input...I really am not leaning either way yet! ....but I am having fun thinking about this...can't afford both!!!! LOL!


----------



## RGF (Mar 29, 2013)

The canon 14mm is a gem. Auto focus, wider the either the 17 TS-E or the Zeiss 15. No filter though


----------

